# will plants absorb this



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

would the plant roots absorb the iron and magnesium from these 
Mg2SiO4 ///// Fe2SiO4. 
how about mixing crushed basalt rocks with my sand would that do good ?


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I did a little Googling, and it seems that both those compounds have extremely low solubility. I would count on a soluble source of magnesium, such as MgSO4, and a soluble (chelated) source of iron.


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

so plants cant break down the bond in Mg2SiO4 ///// Fe2SiO4 to get what they need of magnesium and iron..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It may be that with a lot of mulm, low oxygen and a big variety of bacteria, some iron might get solubilized enzymatically by being reduced, but I wouldn't count on it. The plant roots can't do it by themselves. I suspect that iron oxide, Fe2O3, would be reduced a lot more easily by bacteria than Fe2SiO4.


----------

